# My New Beast



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Today I went to Pet Land in Coquitlam. I quess the manager of the fish department bruoght in his own fish to sell. I was the lucky person who scooped up his Marbled Goby or Snook Hock. He about 7 inches and hungery!

Pics:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

gorgeous fish peter! great shots as well


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice score Pete.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

lets see pics of ur bass Ben!!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice! they have lots of these guys in asia. haven't seen one here until now. nice find!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice water cow!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to say I thought I was the only one with one of these guys. Did you talk to curtis? I got one off him about a year ago. Yours has absolutely beautiful pattern. Mine is about 12-13 inches long. Eats bloodworms, live foods, and Frozen smelts. I love these guys and I want another. They are water cows or Giant marble goby. Great fish!!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Creepy, I like it!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice find. Such a beauty!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you buy your Sleeper goby for around $30 insane in the fish brain?
I posted one of these for Curtis last year.I watched him feed,it was pretty cool. 
They are both very interesting.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah they are cool!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice find ,real beast


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

great looking fish pete!

Congrats....


----------

